# What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant



## vwromans (Feb 1, 2001)

Hoping for a little forum input here.
I've got the line on a nice, used '01 S4 Avant. Been waiting for one of these a long time. 
Car is super clean, good color combo and options and it's being sold by the original owner. He's done absolutely everything in maintaining the car, all factory scheduled maintenance, etc.
It's got high miles at over 145K. It runs, drives and tracks perfect.
What do you guys thing based on miles and excellent condition? Oh and it's a 6 speed.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (vwromans)*

I would have to say 8.5-10 grand. But I've never heard of a b5 s4 with this many miles on it.. Id watch out and check to see the last time the clutch, water pump, timing chain, and esspecially the turboes were replaced. I'm thinking of getting one to but the more research I do the more cautious I'm getting about it although I heard the engine's internals are tough.. Just take it to a mechanic before the buy and he should be able to check it out for you for around $100. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (clifborder4fm)*

I just bought the same car, back in June.
2001.5 S4 Avant
6-speed
silver exterior
black interior
86k miles
APR 91 chip
AWE boost gauge
-fully checked out by an independent shop in SLC, and it had a few issues, but nothing that kept me from buying it
I paid $10,250, and drove it from SLC, Utah, to Atlanta, Ga., no issues. I have put about 15k miles on it, and I do need to replace one EGT, and one catalytic converter, but other than that, its been good. I believe this issue is due to too much oil, which was found by the shop who checked it out. 


_Modified by scottr20AE at 12:36 AM 11-29-2009_


----------



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

if he has done everything in terms of scheduled maintenance you shouldn't have too many problems...timing belt..water pump should have been done at 65k then 130k i believe. turbos at 125k? the avant part i think makes it a little less desirable..so 9k tops maybe? depending on just how clean it is.


----------



## vwromans (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (scottr20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottr20AE* »_I just bought the same car, back in June.
2001.5 S4 Avant
6-speed
silver exterior
black interior
86k miles
APR 91 chip
AWE boost gauge
-fully checked out by an independent shop in SLC, and it had a few issues, but nothing that kept me from buying it
I paid $10,250, and drove it from SLC, Utah, to Atlanta, Ga., no issues. I have put about 15k miles on it, and I do need to replace one EGT, and one catalytic converter, but other than that, its been good. I believe this issue is due to too much oil, which was found by the shop who checked it out. 

_Modified by scottr20AE at 12:36 AM 11-29-2009_

Thanks Scott, this was helpful in making the decision to buy the car, which I did last week. Car checked out perfectly and honestly drives like an S4 with a 1/3 it's mileage. I can't believe how pampered this car was.
Sadly, the car may have to go along with my M3 to fund a real estate investment we can't turn down. I'll likely put the car up for sale this week with pictures and some work done. If you guys know anyone that wants the early line on a very clean S4 Avant, let me know. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mr.awesome* »_if he has done everything in terms of scheduled maintenance you shouldn't have too many problems...timing belt..water pump should have been done at 65k then 130k i believe. turbos at 125k? the avant part i think makes it a little less desirable..so 9k tops maybe? depending on just how clean it is.

Strange, I've been coveting an S4 for years and I've always found the Avants here in the Northeast command a higher price. What's not to love - more space, rarer car and a great looking euro wagon to boot!


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (vwromans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwromans* »_
Strange, I've been coveting an S4 for years and I've always found the Avants here in the Northeast command a higher price. What's not to love - more space, rarer car and a great looking euro wagon to boot!

Agreed, as far as I know, there are only 400 manual S4 Avants, which are all of the 2001.5-2002, model year, which has the updates like the larger oil lines. There is a reason I bought a car 2,000 miles from my house. And this is the first I have ever heard of someone saying the Avants command a cheaper price, than a sedan.


----------



## vwromans (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (scottr20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottr20AE* »_
Agreed, as far as I know, there are only 400 manual S4 Avants, which are all of the 2001.5-2002, model year, which has the updates like the larger oil lines. There is a reason I bought a car 2,000 miles from my house. And this is the first I have ever heard of someone saying the Avants command a cheaper price, than a sedan. 

I'm guessing Mr. Awesome could be new to the S4/vortex world due to the number of posts. He gets points for an awesome screen name though.
Glad to hear you picked up a car you liked Scott. And I agree, 2,000 miles is not far to go for a well sorted S4. I think you paid a good price for yours too.


----------



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (vwromans)*

Yeah i dont post on vortex a lot..im part of a lot of other forums. I guess the avants are populars, but more so among the older members of vortex.. none of my friends drive audi avants or wagons for that matter. Most 16-25 year olds i know would pass up the opportunity to buy an avant s4 because it has a completely different feel to it, no need for all the extra room. 
I like the s4 sedans more..i think the a6's are a better alternative to the avants.. i have plenty of room for everything and still have the 2.7t power.
personally wouldnt go 2000 miles but if you like it its all good!


----------



## vwromans (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (mr.awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.awesome* »_Yeah i dont post on vortex a lot..im part of a lot of other forums. I guess the avants are populars, but more so among the older members of vortex.. none of my friends drive audi avants or wagons for that matter. Most 16-25 year olds i know would pass up the opportunity to buy an avant s4 because it has a completely different feel to it, no need for all the extra room. 
I like the s4 sedans more..i think the a6's are a better alternative to the avants.. i have plenty of room for everything and still have the 2.7t power.
personally wouldnt go 2000 miles but if you like it its all good! 

Fair enough. I did, afterall, buy my first avant when I was 27. I guess that was an appropriate age.








Funny, the A6 has never appealed to me just because of styling and weight but to each his own.


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What's it worth? '01 S4 Avant (vwromans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwromans* »_
Fair enough. I did, afterall, buy my first avant when I was 27. I guess that was an appropriate age.








Funny, the A6 has never appealed to me just because of styling and weight but to each his own.









Agreed...I'm 35, and me and my wife have a 10 month old daughter. I sold my 2003 GTI 20th Anniversary Edition to get the Avant. I chose the Avant for a few reasons:
-didn't want to give up my hatch(although in 4 doors, its called a wagon)
-the Avants all have the updates to the B5 S4
-I love a great euro-wagon
-I have wanted an S4 for a long time, but I didn't want to be forced to drive the family minivan(to be purchased, thankfully) due to space issues
-super rare(at least manuals are)
-I love the size, not too big, not too small
I agree, A6s, are pure sedans, they just don't do it for me.


----------



## mr.awesome (Feb 19, 2007)

I wanted an S4 but it just came down to room. Kind of wish i had sport seats but what can i do :\...other than getting sport seats..


----------



## vwromans (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: (mr.awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.awesome* »_I wanted an S4 but it just came down to room. Kind of wish i had sport seats but what can i do :\...other than getting sport seats..

Wait, what are you driving? I assumed you had an S4.


_Modified by vwromans at 10:36 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

well my old man had an 01 s4 avant 6spd in casablanca white. got 150k out of stock turbos, put on k04s (and required hardware and maintenance parts) , and had 200k out of it before the rings started to go. got to 215k on a stock long block. with the authentic audi factory RS4 body kit on it, he got 18k out of it with fresh paint.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (veefreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veefreek* »_well my old man had an 01 s4 avant 6spd in casablanca white. got 150k out of stock turbos, put on k04s (and required hardware and maintenance parts) , and had 200k out of it before the rings started to go. got to 215k on a stock long block. with the authentic audi factory RS4 body kit on it, he got 18k out of it with fresh paint.


pics !! include the odometer















I wish i could have my S4 with the mods, only in an avant. Just to be different and cause it's a fast wagon, which is cool. RS4 kit just takes it to another level...


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

i dont have a picture of the odometer but the motor had mobil 1 in it every 5k from new. the thing was misfiring and throwing codes due to blow by because of worn rings. looks healthy just needed a short block. just before sale
































engine out for k04s at 150k
















sold it to do this








now drives this








and no its not for sale.


----------

